

Moving to India: 12 Ridiculous things that make no sense - neeharc
http://neeharc.tumblr.com/post/49660610750/moving-to-india-12-ridiculous-things-that-make-no

======
crazydiamond
Your line about only one mirror. The other mirror is optional. I bought a
Maruti about fifteen years back when i returned from the US. Was shocked that
there was no second mirror.

Seems no one here uses the second mirror so it is an added cost. When I asked
them about "blind-spot" they were puzzled. No one here has heard of it.

I think some of the other points are just for fun. The two showers in a
bathroom, and the shower facing the pot. I've never seen such. Must be a rare
case. Or someone hastily put together a bathroom so he could rent a place :).

Actually, I am surprised you did not mention anything about there being no
water considering there are severe water shortages in summer. Then there are
lanes on the road, but no one does "lane driving". "One Way" and "No Entry"
are quite a joke. Signs in English but very few people can read (in Delhi).

